

Call To Action; You need to have me at hello. - perezd
http://blog.derekperez.com/post/230495880/call-to-action-you-need-to-have-me-at-hello

======
paraschopra
Minor hacks which can improve conversion rates for Zumbox:

* Lady is facing away from the signup form which focuses visitor attention away from the form. Signup conversions can probably increase if she were facing towards the form

* More details on how the service works below the fold can actually help. I think the page doesn't do a good job in convincing people who are there to learn about the service. It stresses too much on conversions.

* Having "Totally secure" and "Privacy Protected" in bold large font just next to convert button can help.

They ask personal and potentially sensitive info right on the homepage, better
convince visitor that it is worth it and his data is safe.

Of course, all my suggestions can be split test :)

------
zaidf
You should add that _NO_ landing page analysis is near complete without
numbers from testing.

My experience with landing pages is that your deepest assumptions of what is
_better_ can be proven wrong by your visitors.

~~~
teej
My favorite data-driven decision: one company I worked at ran a contest for
the best-converting copy for the homepage. The secretary came in first place,
the marketing guy came in last.

~~~
paraschopra
Is that study documented? Looks interesting..

~~~
teej
The marketing guy ran the study, so he made sure that the results beyond 1st
place were quickly buried.

------
robotrout
I visited Zumbox yesterday, as it was mentioned in a post here. I was unhappy
with the design. I felt there wasn't enough information there, and I
grudgingly watched the video, only after I couldn't find information in non-
video format. I should note that I am in the market for this service and only
gave them the extra time I did, because of that. Were I a more idle visitor,
that back button would have had skid marks on it. No, I didn't convert. I went
with another company, also mentioned yesterday.

The author doesn't like "distracting nav links". Maybe. If I was an expert,
I'd be rich. But after struggling with this stuff for awhile, it's my opinion
that when the user's trigger finger starts getting itchy, he's going to click
that mouse. On Zumbox, there's almost nowhere to click but away from Zumbox.
Seems like it would be better to let him stay on your site at least.

Zumbox was notable for me, in that I actually had a negative opinion of it's
landing page, where usually I'm neutral or I find things to admire about
almost any established companies page.

------
lazyant
At some point some things are a matter of taste and some people will like one
design while others will like the other.

For example for me it's the opposite than this author: I don't like video too
much; I'd rather read and a sign-up page is more intimidating than some text
explaining the service.

~~~
KWD
I agree with you. The video is a big turnoff to me. Give me details somewhere
in print. I'd bounce off the Zumbox page quickly. It looks more like someone
just trying to gather my info to sell.

------
hooande
Is video that important? I hate it when the only way I can understand what a
product does is by spending 2 minutes to watch a video. Has anyone does tests
to see how much video improves conversions?

~~~
vidarh
If the only way I can get at product information is a video, I leave. It's
that simple

~~~
perezd
I think thats a little to B&W. I don't think you should only ever have a
video, Its important to have features in writing. You never know when you need
to print something out for your boss to review.

My big point is, let people trust in and rely on a video as their first
experience, make that experience priority, if it makes sense for your
business.

ECM and Zumbox both offer very new strategies to dealing with a problem most
people don't really conceptualize immediately.

------
kevinelliott
Well said. I could learn from this technique!

------
clistctrl
How does zumbox work? do they scan mail... or do you only receive digital mail
from businesses that have a partnership with them? How is this different from
email?

